# On the (rail)Road Again



## VentureForth (Jun 3, 2011)

Just boarded #22 to Chicago. Currently running about 40 minutes late.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 3, 2011)

I think there are going to be heat related slow orders on this trip. Speaking of heat, I'm in coach 34099. The back half of this coach is very warm. Not so great on this warm Texas afternoon on a sold out train.

Flashback.

I got to Dallas Union Station at 3pm, 20 minutes before it's scheduled arrival. Up until now, the status showed #22 to be running on time. Then it was 20 minutes late. Then 30. Then 35. At 4 pm, we finally saw the train approach from the UP sub, only to stop 400 yards short of the platform. Then the conductor got out. Then the TRE came up from their own ROW and stopped.

After about 15 minutes if standing in direct sun, the train made it to the platform. About 50 were here to board. Poor instructions adjust made for a melee to any open door, but decorum prevailed. All were made to line up at the last car where tickets and id were checked and then passengers were directed to their give for up to the next 21 hours.

After all was said and done, we left around 40 minutes late. I immediately made a dining car reservation for 5:45. Didn't want to run out of the good stuff on this sold out train.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 3, 2011)

Good idea to Eat Early, this Train came out of Chicago Wednesday Morning and Tends to Run Out of the Good Stuff on the Turn to Chicago! Breakfast will be around St. Louis in the Early AM and a Quick/Limited Menu Lunch will be served as Announced before Chicago, Get there Early If you Want the Best Stuff! BTW-Most of the Diner (CCC) Crews on this train are Pretty Friendly and Layed Back, also the OBS staff tend to be Very Good too!


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 3, 2011)

Just left Mineola 61 minutes late. Now stripped for a freight...maybe. Couldn't reach dispatch.

Jim: Changed my mind about early dining. I just are at the Spaghetti Warehouse at 3. Moved my dining time to 8:15, expecting to be sold out of good stuff. But I am full, and would rather those travelling longer to get a real meal.

As I write this, the freight is passing. Glad we stopped.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 3, 2011)

Dinner comedy is on this train, too.

There is still just about everything still available on the menu except specials. I get the vegetarian lasagna because I'm paying for it and it's cheap. It came out a little cold, but a quick trip to the oven and it was perfect.

Lady across from me is having a heck of a time. From the South side of Chicago, she comes to the diner lamenting the loss of $200 in the vestibule.

She peers through the menu asking what the cheapest meal is. I pointed out the cafe car was one car behind. After asking about EVERY SINGLE ITEM on the menu, she selects the flat iron steak. And a root beer. And an ice cream. Total bill was $29ish. After freaking out about buying the must expensive menu item, she then asks if the SCA takes debit cards. And if he needs to see ID. She hands him a card with the activate this card sticker still intact then asks if she needs to sign the ticket. I don't think she tipped, but the rest of us more than covered. Other than that, she was pretty quiet the rest of the meal. Through all of this the SCA was extremely pleasant and patient.

In Texarkana now. We may leave only one hour late. Picked up 30 minutes between Longview and Marshall, but lost 10 during just after pulling out.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 4, 2011)

Left Arkadekphia at 11:02 PM - One hour late.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 4, 2011)

Left Malvern at 23:23, 1 hr late.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 4, 2011)

A personal note about whatever they call this diner, whether it's a diner lite, CCC, or whatever...

This is Amtrak's biggest flop. They've effectively cut the size of the diner in half. They still have the lounge car, which at 11:30 pm is pretty busy. They still have the cafe car downstairs. I don't know when the CCC side of the diner is ever open.

Oh, and the kicker? Due to an equipment malfunction, breakfast and lunch will only be served to sleeper pax.

Just talked to the Chef. She said Amtrak thinks that the CCC is a flop, too. They will be converting these back to full diners. She said she still serves the same number of meals, but in twice the time and half the space. So meanwhile, the Cafe part of diner is unused, the diner lite is full service and the refrigerator is broke.

Meanwhile, I just got kicked out of the cafe in the lounge car. Why do they close this off? Rules for the sake if having rules suck.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 4, 2011)

Walnut Ridge is busy tonight. Picked up at least a half dozen, 2 hours late.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 4, 2011)

Slept for about 2 hours. I didn't stinkin' pay to sleep. I guess we skipped the flag stop Poplar Bluff. If we did stop, I slept right through it.

Right on cue at 6:30, I made my way down to the cafe and grabbed a cup of coffee and a breakfast sandwich. Due to the dining car not serving to coach pax, coffee is on the house.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 4, 2011)

Made it without any further incident to WAS. Made it in about one hour and 40 minutes late. Apparently they don't pad the detour at all. We left St. Louis about 40 minutes late, but lost another hour. This was despite hardly ever slowing down or stopping. We passed freight; we weren't passed. So I don't know what gives.

Upon arrival in CHI, I went to CVS to try to get stuff to replace the battery in my watch. Then I went and grabbed a Chicago Dog at Al's. Then the thunderstorms hit. Then they wanted me back at the Metro Lounge at 5:15. So much for sightseeing.

My SCA is Carlos. I'm already excited that I will receive excellent service. Will be going to dinner at 8 PM tonight.

It is 6:12 PM and we are wheels up.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 5, 2011)

Flood restrictions and freight trains have delayed us now by 2 and a half hours. The concept of Brunch in the dining car is gone. The OBS crew is polite, patient and clueless. They new say they are going to stay closed for 40 minutes then reopen for Lunch. Only, they said that 2 hours ago.


----------



## henryj (Jun 6, 2011)

did you make it back. we are anxiously awaiting the final report.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 6, 2011)

Made it into Washington, DC nearly 2 hours and 10 minutes late. That's even with the padding going into DC. Sigh. As soon as I disembarked off of the Capitol Ltd, I rushed to Guest Services to see if I could get on the Silver Star, which was to depart at 3. After being rerouted to the Ticket Counter, waiting for an agent, agent hem-hawing about changing an AGR ticket, going to talk to a supervisor, dawdling back, I got my ticket for the Star and ran to Gate J24 where I had a nice view of passing Amfleets rolling below the escalator.

I Dropped my bags off at the Metro Lounge and enjoyed my next 4 hours in DC.

The rest of the trip was pretty non eventful. After a 21 hour trip that took 23 hours and an 18 hour trip that took 20 hours, the Silver Meteor was the shining "star" of the trip. It left on time and never left a station a second late through to Savannah. That was actually a bit of a bummer, because I was hoping for breakfast. I was awakened by my SCA at 6 AM, took my 79 MPH shower and headed off to the Diner at 6:25. After being curtly reminded that Breakfast doesn't start until 6:30, I waited until that time than instantly ordered a French Toast to go. Train pulled into SAV about 6:38 or so. My SCA had my bags in the vestibule, I had my breakfast in hand and my car was where I left it. I hopped in my car, poured syrup on my Railroad French Toast, and enjoyed breakfast. When I was done eating, I watched Number #97 pull off into the Dawn of a Savannah morning.

Best part is that because I was in a sleeper, I woke at 6, showered, had breakfast, and still made it in to work about the same time I do every morning from home. Didn't have to take another 1/2 day off to rest and clean up.

All crew were professional and polite. With the exception of the breakfast LSAs who refused to exceed expectations by sitting on their rump until their time card is punched, every one was tremendously accomodating.


----------



## henryj (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## jeanne (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for your travel log. First time post and I am thinking about taking a trip to Charleston. Friend might start trip in Philly, and I would connect in DC or Alexandria. Haven't checked the times yet, but wonder if we need a viewliner and do any of the trains have the dome top cars and more? Have relatives in Charleston, so it would be a short trip with a couple of days to visit the sights. Any recommends would be appreciated


----------



## guest,train rider (Jun 20, 2011)

WE took the Palmento in Nov. to Chas. You don't need a viewliner as this train is all coach. I do suggest business class. It is a day trip leaving Alex around 10 AM and arriving around 7. It was a very comfortable trip


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 20, 2011)

jeanne said:


> Thanks for your travel log. First time post and I am thinking about taking a trip to Charleston. Friend might start trip in Philly, and I would connect in DC or Alexandria. Haven't checked the times yet, but wonder if we need a viewliner and do any of the trains have the dome top cars and more? Have relatives in Charleston, so it would be a short trip with a couple of days to visit the sights. Any recommends would be appreciated


:hi: Charleston, SC or Charleston,WV?? The Cardinal,if You are going to Charleston,WV, Only runs Three Days a Week, it's Very Hard to Book a Viewliner Room, also Very Expensive! It has a Combo Cafe/Diner-Lite Car that is not much Good for Either in Most Peoples Opionion!If you can book a Roomette the Two Levels of Windows are Very Nice along with all the Sleeper Amenities!

If going to Charleston,SC you can ride the Palmeto, which only has Coach and Business Class(Better, worth the $$), Leaves WAS @955AM, Arrives @ 715PM.

The Silver Meteor, a Single Level Amfleet/Viewliner Train, Leaves @ 730PM from WAS, Arrives @ 506AM. It has Viewliner Sleepers, Diner, Cafe-Lounge Car and Coaches, for the Overnite Trip Coach isnt a Bad Way to Go ! The Only Dome car Amttrak has is based in california and only runs in the east on the adirondack and the Cardinal in the Fall during Leaf Peeper Season!


----------



## jeanne (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Jim and guest train rider. If this short trip works I am interested in the fall Adirondack trip also. Is this the same trip that was featured on PBS, where you can stay in a lodge, hike and get back on the train for another locatioon? It looked like a great trip


----------

